# Storage Bin Housing



## guymandudebro64 (Oct 26, 2019)

I noticed these awesome either 10x12 or 12x12 bins in an old Insect Haus YouTube video where he cut the tops out for mesh. Does anyone here know where to get bins like this? I've been scouring the internet for cheap square storage containers. Any help is much appreciated!

- Andrew


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 26, 2019)

Those look perfect! Sorry, I've never seen them before. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 26, 2019)

Id buy those.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2019)

If you find them let us know, I have plastic screen in all sizes even to keep out springtails if you are looking for plastic screen.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 30, 2019)

guymandudebro64 said:


> I noticed these awesome either 10x12 or 12x12 bins in an old Insect Haus YouTube video where he cut the tops out for mesh. Does anyone here know where to get bins like this? I've been scouring the internet for cheap square storage containers. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> - Andrew


Try PMing the guy on his YouTube channel.  I'm guessing its some European container manufacturer.  They may or may not ship to the States.  This one's kind of close.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 30, 2019)

Braplast tubs. Maybe.


----------



## guymandudebro64 (Nov 1, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Braplast tubs﻿. Maybe.


I think you're right! It seems you can't get them in the USA... Do you know of any way to get them or something similar??


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 1, 2019)

I looked. SOL. Sorry.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 1, 2019)

@guymandudebro64 something like this?

https://www.amazon.ca/IRIS-USA-Inc-CNL-5-Storage/dp/B07DFBSTFR/ref=sxin_1_ac_d_rm?ac_md=0-0-aXJpcyB1c2E%3D-ac_d_rm&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQjwr-_tBRCMARIsAN413WS2bKL59oIOo0JbKK_49PADpYmM1ecBIv_74G4tKtRkw4Z9gJghYAcaAskHEALw_wcB&amp;hvadid=208509208444&amp;hvdev=c&amp;hvlocphy=9000760&amp;hvnetw=g&amp;hvpos=1t1&amp;hvqmt=b&amp;hvrand=17567632952779185738&amp;hvtargid=aud-748919244867%3Akwd-299975507643&amp;hydadcr=14059_9293342&amp;keywords=iris+usa&amp;pd_rd_i=B07DFBSTFR&amp;pd_rd_r=caec9288-289d-4553-9d4e-7eb877022600&amp;pd_rd_w=yF6kJ&amp;pd_rd_wg=7DvAI&amp;pf_rd_p=32f73cf7-864e-460b-b757-f2bb4c3f56d6&amp;pf_rd_r=YT3DPVBB7ZH8JR6P9916&amp;psc=1&amp;qid=1572663096

*[NAH NEVER MIND]*


----------



## guymandudebro64 (Nov 3, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> @guymandudebro64 something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/IRIS-USA-Inc-CNL-5-Storage/dp/B07DFBSTFR/ref=sxin_1_ac_d_rm?ac_md=0-0-aXJpcyB1c2E%3D-ac_d_rm&amp;gclid=Cj0KCQjwr-_tBRCMARIsAN413WS2bKL59oIOo0JbKK_49PADpYmM1ecBIv_74G4tKtRkw4Z9gJghYAcaAskHEALw_wcB&amp;hvadid=208509208444&amp;hvdev=c&amp;hvlocphy=9000760&amp;hvnetw=g&amp;hvpos=1t1&amp;hvqmt=b&amp;hvrand=17567632952779185738&amp;hvtargid=aud-748919244867%3Akwd-299975507643&amp;hydadcr=14059_9293342&amp;keywords=iris+usa&amp;pd_rd_i=B07DFBSTFR&amp;pd_rd_r=caec9288-289d-4553-9d4e-7eb877022600&amp;pd_rd_w=yF6kJ&amp;pd_rd_wg=7DvAI&amp;pf_rd_p=32f73cf7-864e-460b-b757-f2bb4c3f56d6&amp;pf_rd_r=YT3DPVBB7ZH8JR6P9916&amp;psc=1&amp;qid=1572663096
> 
> *[NAH NEVER MIND]*


haha this is my struggle!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 4, 2019)

guymandudebro64 said:


> haha this is my struggle!


Yup. Now I want these too. Damn.


----------



## Budwing (Nov 4, 2019)

M&amp;M wust has braplast tubs in stock last time I checked.


----------



## Budwing (Nov 4, 2019)

Budwing said:


> M&amp;M wust has braplast tubs in stock last time I checked.


M&amp;M Wűst I should have said.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 24, 2019)

I think you have to make those yourself. Just buy a bunch of small rubbermaid bins and cut out the lids and hot glue in window mesh fabric.


----------

